# A few bottles



## BCFox40 (Feb 18, 2005)

Hey, I'm new around here and I just wanted to post a few pictures of bottles I've picked up. Some of them do have seams that pass through the lip, and others don't, but I figured it would be better to put everything in one post instead of making individual threads (some forums I've been at before don't like you making too many different threads) Let me know if theres a different way to do things here 

 Anyway, I'm not really experienced with bottles or anything, I've just picked up a few at flea markets over the last few years. Sorry about some of the picture qualities, I found it difficult to not have the pictures blur with the digital camera. 

 If anyone could tell me anything about these, that would be great!  And, if you would like any more information about them like shape and size, I can provide that, too. 

 #1






 #2





 #3





 #4





 #5





 #6





 #7





 #8


----------



## towhead (Feb 25, 2005)

Dr Miles Medical Co-Blue- 8 1/4"  $5.00-$7.00 Found in: Bottle Pricing Guide by Hugh Cleveland.  2004


----------



## towhead (Feb 25, 2005)

....and the same book has a Tonsiline bottle-Green- 6 3/4" for $4.00-$7.00.  (doesnt say anything about a giraffe though....) Hope this helps.


----------



## grimdigger1 (Feb 25, 2005)

Woodwards nottingham blue.. These bottles contained gripe water for children..
 dates circa 1900 - 1910  value $5.00 - $10.00
 the royal spyce bottle looks like a modern bottle ,,


----------



## grdigger35 (Feb 25, 2005)

Those are some nice bottles! Hey there grimdigger! What is or was Gripe Water? Thanks.


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 26, 2005)

The amber whiskey cylinder probably has no seam bacause it was made in a paste mold and the bottle was turned to give it a smooth finish. Thats why you see the horz rings.
 The Nottingham bottle is Brittish of course, seems like they ship cargo containers of those things over here. American collectors arent really into them too much. People buy for decorations. I'd prefer more Roman and 18th century black glass if possible.
 Gunther Hess


----------



## grimdigger1 (Feb 26, 2005)

Gripe water has been used by mothers  for over a century to relieve babies from the discomforts of colic, stomach cramps, hiccups, gas and teething.


----------



## snake oil (Feb 26, 2005)

BCFox , a guy I was working with found a Tonsoline bottle at a job we were working on , about 10 years ago . I offered him 5 bucks for it , but he wouldn't part with it , most guys give me bottles they find (mostly junk) and think I'm a little goofy for taking old bottles home [] . I like the bottle because of the giraffe , it looks pretty cool . Judgeing from the giraffe and the word Tonsoline , I would guess it was some sort of sore throat remedy . The Bromo Seltzer bottle is very common , I have one , and I would bet everyone else has one too [] . The Kiehl and Keefer looks like it could be a beer bottle from the early 1900's .


----------



## madman (Feb 27, 2005)

hey those tonsilene bottles are cool, but ive only found a few, i dont no how common, heres a different  giraffe  the alien   mike


----------



## snake oil (Feb 27, 2005)

That giraffe certainly does look different Madman , it looks like a cross between an ostrich and a giraffe [] . I wonder if it could be a rare variant ?


----------



## David E (Feb 28, 2005)

If TONSILINE has a P in a circle it is by Pierce Glass Co/ NY 1905 to1917.
 It also had a label (along with Embossed Giraffe) and yes was for the throat  Alcohol
 7 1/2% The Tonsiline Co. Canton Ohio Also show it was advertised in 1899 (Devner 1968)
 1984-85 by Oakhurst Co 1001 Franklin Ave Garden City NY
 Clear 6 3/4" x 2 1/4" x 1 1/4" ABM (Varient screw capped)

 Dave


----------



## oldshoe4u (Feb 28, 2005)

Hey Mike, that's the Scottish Lock Ness Variant of Tonseline, it didn't go over so well cause it scared the b'jesus out of the kids..LOL[]

 BOB


----------



## madman (Mar 2, 2005)

thanks guys for the info and the laughs, i agree its creepy for a kid,i dont think its that rare , cause i saw one on ebay like it,  good luck  mike


----------



## BCFox40 (Mar 2, 2005)

Thanks for all the help.. at least I know some things about them, which is cool. I usually decide what kinds to buy based on how they look.. I like some of the kinds that have really vibrant colors, like the Bromo Seltzer one.  I'm hoping to buy more soon.. I think it's a lot of fun!


----------



## craigc90 (Jul 11, 2005)

I have a couple I could spare one. I have them with or without the Giraffe.Where in PA are you.


----------



## kastoo (Jul 12, 2005)

I like that Keil and Keefer crown top...I collect unique crown tops!


----------



## swizzle (Jul 12, 2005)

How did you get all those pics in one post? I only see an option for 1 pic at a time? Swiz


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 12, 2005)

They manually put an HTML statement in their text.
 That's what the 'add photo' function does automatically for you.
 You can see the HTML lines if you click on the 'view printable version' icon on the right side of screen.

 It will look like an image link ...

  https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v217/BCFox40/Bottles/bottles001.jpg 

 framed by HTML IMAGE delimiters for each image


----------

